# LCD density...



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

So im new to this whole, changing lcd density thing. I absolutely love being able to change it, however some apps, like dialer don't take up the whole screen. its just like a small dialer with black around it. I don't know if that makes any sense, but if it does, does anyone know how to fix it?

Mod please delete. Got the info i needed.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> So im new to this whole, changing lcd density thing. I absolutely love being able to change it, however some apps, like dialer don't take up the whole screen. its just like a small dialer with black around it. I don't know if that makes any sense, but if it does, does anyone know how to fix it?


 common side effect of lowering your display density from 240 to 200.. no fix but to go back to 240


----------



## RandomSnapple (Aug 23, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> common side effect of lowering your display density from 240 to 200.. no fix but to go back to 240


Thats very unfortunate. Oh well i guess ill live for now, or go back. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"RandomSnapple said:


> Thats very unfortunate. Oh well i guess ill live for now, or go back. Thanks for letting me know.


Anytime ....


----------



## Chitala383 (Oct 9, 2011)

How do u change lcd density in the first place?


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"Chitala383 said:


> How do u change lcd density in the first place?


Use a file manager go to systems /build.prop/scroll down to ro.sf.lcd_density =240 and change the 240 to 200 ..remember to hit save .then reboot ..


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

I would advise making a backup of your build.prop first in the same folder, just append .bak to the end. That way if you mess up something else in there, you can easily fix it via adb.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cruiserdude said:


> I would advise making a backup of your build.prop first in the same folder, just append .bak to the end. That way if you mess up something else in there, you can easily fix it via adb.


 good call.....


----------

